# Trying to reach out to some new people, donate a view to a small channel? :'c



## Deleted member 106754 (Jun 8, 2019)

To get to the point sooner than later, I've been streaming and later on uploading videos to YouTube where I play through some varied games or just oldies from around when I grew up(Not super retro).

I do it mostly for fun, and when I get the time and energy, but I have ambitions to continue to build the channel as time goes on and if just one soul finds any kind of joy in the videos after bumping into this thread, I'd consider this post a success. The videos aren't quite on the top, but if you'd like give me a view or two I'd greatly appreciate it c:

Guess I will post below and try to re-use this thread since I don't want to spam the section.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 19, 2020)

Removed post


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 5, 2021)

Removed post


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 4, 2021)

Removed post


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Aug 27, 2022)

Removed post


----------



## Rose The Unicorn (Sep 10, 2022)

I subscribed to your channel <3

I'm watching one of your vids now


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Sep 10, 2022)

Rose The Unicorn said:


> I subscribed to your channel <3
> 
> I'm watching one of your vids now


Hell yeah, you're the first person on here replying to this thread since it was posted, I thank you kindly.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 14, 2022)

Removed post


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

I just subscribed, I'll check your stuff out


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I just subscribed, I'll check your stuff out


Thanks a bunch! Not anything amazing but probably makes for great white noise if you like that stuff!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 15, 2022)

Oh, you played Amnesia. It's a damn shame that the voice translator built into YouTube is disabled for me now, but I have to look at it. I love long streams damn it, and you have a nice voice.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 17, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Oh, you played Amnesia. It's a damn shame that the voice translator built into YouTube is disabled for me now, but I have to look at it. I love long streams damn it, and you have a nice voice.


Hell yeah, got a bit of SOMA too alas it be quite an old stream by now. Quite a big mixed bag as far as type of games goes on the channel, though I'd always try to recommend the newer stuff posted for quality reasons. 

What do you mean with voice translator not working, that even a thing on youtube?

 And thank you kindly for the compliment and responding to the thread on the forum, it warms my cold heart!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 17, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> Hell yeah, got a bit of SOMA too alas it be quite an old stream by now. Quite a big mixed bag as far as type of games goes on the channel, though I'd always try to recommend the newer stuff posted for quality reasons.


Yes, I saw it, it's great! Unfortunately, SOMA is a very confusing game for me. I would love to see your "penumbra", if there is one. And, perhaps, the "Cry of Feer"? Just horror games that I know and, uh, love.
At the moment I have started minecraft for 2018XD


Redlinelies said:


> What do you mean with voice translator not working, that even a thing on youtube?


My browser has a built-in voice translator that allows you to watch videos from any country in your native language. I used it to watch Aquachigger and I loved it. A very convenient thing. But I can't use it now. Of course, it's none of your problem. Just a little sorry. It was convenient.


Redlinelies said:


> And thank you kindly for the compliment and responding to the thread on the forum, it warms my cold heart!


Nonsense, really. I like. I am surprised that your audience is very modest. On the other hand, now everyone is chasing new products. Well, I just love good games.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 17, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yes, I saw it, it's great! Unfortunately, SOMA is a very confusing game for me. I would love to see your "penumbra", if there is one. And, perhaps, the "Cry of Feer"? Just horror games that I know and, uh, love.
> At the moment I have started minecraft for 2018XD
> 
> My browser has a built-in voice translator that allows you to watch videos from any country in your native language. I used it to watch Aquachigger and I loved it. A very convenient thing. But I can't use it now. Of course, it's none of your problem. Just a little sorry. It was convenient.
> ...


Oh alright, yeah it's a bit confusing but honestly, I did find the SOMA game easier personally to follow the story in compared to the Amnesia games, probably because of all the characters having the amnesia stuff and all the journals riddled with backstory needed to understand the characters personal plot if I make any sense.

I actually played through Penumbra black plague many many years ago on my old let's play channel that I retired and removed all videos from, even 2 episodes of cry of fear but, let's plays weren't my thing not to mention it was even more cringy to me personally since audio was terrible and so was my commentary :c. Penumbra Black plague at least is an amazing game, and Overture was quite fun even though I never finished it. 

And regarding the translator that makes sense, I thought it was like a youtube feature or something at first that I was oblivious about, I do know about closed captions/translation however.

I will just say that I think YouTube really doesn't like me nor my content, and since I don't really stand out that much in this sea of content creators I struggle hard to get anywhere. I'd love to be able to grow a little bit and have more people to engage with however and so this forum thread was created in a desperate attempt to maybe get a few new people to see it! Chasing trends is not quite something I enjoy, and so far the only semi trendy video I've done is playing Stray on release, which also was an amazing game.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 17, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> I will just say that I think YouTube really doesn't like me nor my content, and since I don't really stand out that much in this sea of content creators I struggle hard to get anywhere. I'd love to be able to grow a little bit and have more people to engage with however and so this forum thread was created in a desperate attempt to maybe get a few new people to see it! Chasing trends is not quite something I enjoy, and so far the only semi trendy video I've done is playing Stray on release, which also was an amazing game.


Yeah, well. Being a streamer is a somewhat narrow niche, taking into account the oversaturation. If you like doing what you're doing, I hope you can get more attention. At least I wish you luck. Maybe you'll come up with something, or you'll just get lucky at some point.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 17, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Yeah, well. Being a streamer is a somewhat narrow niche, taking into account the oversaturation. If you like doing what you're doing, I hope you can get more attention. At least I wish you luck. Maybe you'll come up with something, or you'll just get lucky at some point.


Yeah, it's either just to bulldoze with content and try to improve if you're not going to play YouTubes game, or just hope you get lucky and have the right people notice you. Very kind of you, thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 17, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> Yeah, it's either just to bulldoze with content and try to improve if you're not going to play YouTubes game, or just hope you get lucky and have the right people notice you.


Unfortunately, this is the case. Things that most people like disgust me. For example, a streamer who talks incessantly any nonsense, but people like it. It is difficult to improve the content and save yourself. Sigh.
Okay, you're a LION, don't worry and GRRR∠( ᐛ 」∠)_


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 17, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Unfortunately, this is the case. Things that most people like disgust me. For example, a streamer who talks incessantly any nonsense, but people like it. It is difficult to improve the content and save yourself. Sigh.
> Okay, you're a LION, don't worry and GRRR∠( ᐛ 」∠)_


That's one really hard balance to find to be honest, the one between not being too random or too loud/obnoxious, and not being too quiet and boring. Granted people look for different kinds of content and that's understandable, but finding a happy middle ground for these kind of long streams is surprisingly tricky.

Personally I try to go with a bit of a 5 second rule(not that it can be applied all the times). But if it's a commentary content piece over something like a game, it shouldn't take much longer than 5 seconds in between spoken words to avoid stagnation, but that's just a thing I use sometimes.

Yes, much Rurr, very mane such big kitty.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 17, 2022)

I mean I was intrigued because of your game choices I liked amnesia personally. My favorite game series of all time is still BioShock. I've beaten the original 15x and still haven't gotten all the achievements and still find new stuff each time I play


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean I was intrigued because of your game choices I liked amnesia personally. My favorite game series of all time is still BioShock. I've beaten the original 15x and still haven't gotten all the achievements and still find new stuff each time I play


That is such an interesting game even though I never owned or played through the entire thing myself.

Do remember running the demo on my old P4 and GeForce 6600 however, it was a very pretty game when it came out, still is quite something.

15 times is quite something and there's not many games that get that sort of attention that's for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm impressed with the speed with which you passed the Outlast. I'm watching the second episode, but damn.  So confident.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I'm impressed with the speed with which you passed the Outlast. I'm watching the second episode, but damn.  So confident.


Aww, compliments! So kind!

Megachad gamer here obviously, but you'd be surprised how easy some things appear while I can get stuck at the most stupid puzzles in some games. I'm really happy to hear you're watching some of the older stuff too even if they may not be that great. Much appreciated, makes my day!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

Redlinelies said:


> I'm really happy to hear you're watching some of the older stuff too even if they may not be that great


You have quite a lot of material on your channel that I can watch with interest. I like it, really. And yes, I'm watching from the end.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> You have quite a lot of material on your channel that I can watch with interest. I like it, really. And yes, I'm watching from the end.


Legend you.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm sorry you're having problems with your computer, but at the same time, I'm glad I have a little time to watch more old stuff:0


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1RpnNd-whUe7i1y1P-EdqQ


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

I subscribed to you


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 2, 2022)

Removed post


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1RpnNd-whUe7i1y1P-EdqQ


did you delete your other channel?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> did you delete your other channel?


which other one (PM me plz... if its a name... IDK which one I gave you), but this is a new Channel for my furry side to be able to share my music and publish it


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 9, 2022)

removed post


----------

